# SRAM/Truvativ cransets, what is wrong with them



## swierszcz (Mar 11, 2007)

I bought my Orbea Onix in 2007 with Rival. Rival and Ultegra versions where roughly the same price. I did not regret it except for the crank. HAd to change BB after few hundred KM. Recently, after I lost my chain a # of times during a group ride, I decided to upgrade. My LBS, and I trust those folks, adjusted everything few times but I kept loosing chain.
I wanted to go with 2009 Rival with Force crankset. But the reviews of the Force crank are almost as bad as the Rival. And by the way I have got a Trivativ Elita on my other bike, and I cannot say anything good about it. Finally I decided to run Rival 2009 with Ultegra 6750 crank and BB. Care to speculate why SRAM cannot get it right?


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

It may be an experience issue at your LBS. Any time a new product with new skills to learn enters the market, the learning curve can be hard on customers.

For what it is worth, the SRAM Rival group on my Addict has been pretty much faultless for the more than 600 miles I have ridden it since taking delivery about three weeks ago. It took me a while to understand that it is not designed to have the same light touch that Ultegra has, but when I do my part, it does everything right.


----------

